

In which virtual robots are trained to swipe cheezburgers, then sit on one another. - henning
http://nn.cs.utexas.edu/pages/research/neatdemo.html

======
henning
Scroll down for animated GIFs of the evolved individuals, showing progression
over time.

------
jibiki
Do humans generally beat computers at this game?

